# PI0851 - details?



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Does anyone have any details on PI0851?

1. Update the ECM to latest calibrations
2. Check oil feed pipe for blockage when servicing a turbocharger unit
3. Educate the customer on the changes made to the cooling fan operation


2011-2012

Sonic, Cruze — Turbocharger oil feed and return line inspection when servicing turbocharger assembly

Update the ECM to latest calibrations and check oil feed pipe for blockage when servicing a turbocharger unit.Educate the customer on the changes made to the cooling fan operation

Replace turbocharger without checking for proper calibrations and oil feed pipe restrictions

PI0851


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I've always wondered what the changes to the cooling fan operation were. Did they alter the software to have the fans turn on at a different temperature (higher-lower)?


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't get it either. What problem is this supposed to fix anyway?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

So far, I've discovered that this PI was updated on 01/28/13. I'm trying to find the full write up and not just the summary description which is cut off before saying what the ECM changes were for. This is from Ownersite.com:



Bulletin No:PI-0851
  
Date of Bulletin:01/28/2013
 Summary Description: CHEVROLET: THE OIL FEED PIPE NEEDS CHECKING AND REPLACED. IF RESTRICTED, AND TURBOCHARGER ASSEMBLY SHOULD BE REMOVED AND REPLACED, AND THE ECM SHOULD BE VERIFIED FOR LATEST CALIBRATION TO ALLOW TURBOCHARGE TO COOL, TO REDUCE LIKELIHOOD O​ 
To reduce the likelihood of what? Cooking the oil in the turbo and blocking the return line?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

This smells like a problem related to going too long on the oil changes with dealer-supplied semi-syn dexos1 oil. The OLM on the 2011's and 2012's is very, ahem, optimistic in the oil life it predicts.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

sciphi said:


> This smells like a problem related to going too long on the oil changes with dealer-supplied semi-syn dexos1 oil. The OLM on the 2011's and 2012's is very, ahem, optimistic in the oil life it predicts.


I would love to read more on this. Is it different on 2013s?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Should this update be done as a precationary act?


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I wonder if are tuners can do this. Id hate to go to dealer and ask them to do just this and them coming back at me with a bunch of BS, like the shield recall. I would like the fan to run after engine shutdown even if it doesnt do much cooling which it might.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> I wonder if are tuners can do this. Id hate to go to dealer and ask them to do just this and them coming back at me with a bunch of BS, like the shield recall. I would like the fan to run after engine shutdown even if it doesnt do much cooling which it might.


I have been wondering why my engine fan sometimes roars for a while after I have turned my engine off on my Turbo diesel even if the engine hasn't been pushed. Guess it is rigged to protect the turbo?


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

Went to the dealer to get the latest ecm update so that the fan goes on..so far nothing...Has anybody actually had this update done and if so, does the fan always come on afterward or only when really hot out??


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

rcclockman said:


> Went to the dealer to get the latest ecm update so that the fan goes on..so far nothing...Has anybody actually had this update done and if so, does the fan always come on afterward or only when really hot out??


Hey rcclockman! We'll gladly check with some of our internal resources, or with your dealership technicians if you'd like for us to get a few post update answers for you. We're here to help!

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

rcclockman said:


> Went to the dealer to get the latest ecm update so that the fan goes on..so far nothing...Has anybody actually had this update done and if so, does the fan always come on afterward or only when really hot out??


My fans don't come on when the car is off. All I have is the coolant being audibly sucked through the turbo.


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

So there is not ONE person this forum that has had this done and had their fans successfully come on after they shut heir engine off????


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I wonder if it only comes on when the OLM drops below a certain point.


----------

